# Harajuku lovers snow bunny's??



## Rosalie1915 (Nov 2, 2009)

Okay so last Christmas i got a mini set of all the harajuku perfumes and loved "G", and was thinking about putting "G " on my wish list, and noticed sephora had the cute snow bunny edition of them and i wanted to ask if anyone knew if it is still the same original scent?? TIA


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 2, 2009)

it's the same, just special packaging.


----------



## splendid_prince (Nov 3, 2009)

exactly the same, just new "outfits".


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 5, 2009)

i never even smelled any of them to be honest but i have to say that is a really cute idea


----------



## kelly2509t (Nov 5, 2009)

'G' is my fave too! I'm going to buy the snow bunny version just for the cute packaging


----------

